# Fuel gauge issues.



## krankhead2 (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a 2002 X-Trail 2,2l dci.
Last month I started to notice the fuel gauge acting strangely.
It took time to for the the needle to rise after filling up and it wasn't moving
when I turned on the ignition. One time I parked the car with the gauge reading half a tank when I started the car the needle was below empty.
These days the gauge only works after filling up. 
Right now the needle is stuck midway.
I have also noticed that the car doesn't idle for 30seconds on it's own at start up like it always did. Could this be connected to the faulty fuel gauge?
I read somewhere that the problem could be the fuel pressure regulator.
Anyone who could help me with this?

Thank you.


----------



## derek flint (Jun 7, 2008)

Gas gauge issues are due to the fuel sending unit/ Your other problems I cannot say,


----------



## Jack Holland (Dec 18, 2019)

Did you find out the issue with the fuel gauge, my 2006 x trail is exactly the same, also heavy on fuel


----------



## alejoc (Dec 18, 2019)

I have the exact same problem in my 2008 T30 2.5L. I had the spare part bought in Japan and shipped to my home country, in order to have it changed. Once it was installed, the needle moves, but it does not go under half, even though the tank is close to empty. I don't know now if the part was faulty or there was something else broken.


----------



## MikeBenz (11 mo ago)

Hello everyone. 
I have same problem and i ordered two fuel senders but thr problem is same, now i am sure it's something else.


----------

